# Worst Video Card Manufacturers



## DreamSeller (Jul 3, 2009)

Which are the manufacturers of gpu's you will never buy again, had some bad experience, luck... with?

personally i will never buy a new gpu from gigabyte althought their motherboards are good ) i won't because i hated the noise its fan gives ex. ( my old 6600gt, a friends 8600gt and a 4850 which is loudest card i have ever seen )


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

Can't say I've had one. The only difference, usually, between big-name manufactueres and less-known or respected ones is the items you get with it. Sapphire gives out more semi-useless stuff than Leadtek.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

Gigabyte*fullstop*


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 3, 2009)

although I can't say they're bad - I'll never purchase nVidia hardware . . .

I've had too many bad experiences with them - starting with them effin 3DFX owners over back in '01 . . . I had a VooDoo 3, and when nVidia took over, we lost all support, further drivers, etc.  They completely dropped the company and it's customers.


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Gigabyte*fullstop*



Gigabyte has always been good to me. Their G45 board made a huge transition in my HTPC.

Actually, now that I think about it..

I believe I have a beef with Sapphire. 6 months after buying an HD 2600XT, the fan stop working well. Everytime it spins, it creates an enormous amount of noise. And, I have no way to replace it. I also don't think the warranty still covers it by now..


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> although I can't say they're bad - I'll never purchase nVidia hardware . . .
> 
> I've had too many bad experiences with them - starting with them effin 3DFX owners over back in '01 . . . I had a VooDoo 3, and when nVidia took over, we lost all support, further drivers, etc.  They completely dropped the company and it's customers.



You're docking the company that owns the majority of the market for something that happened 8 years ago, back in its and the market's infancy? Dude..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

Weer said:


> Gigabyte has always been good to me. Their G45 board made a huge transition in my HTPC.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it..
> 
> I believe I have a beef with Sapphire. 6 months after buying an HD 2600XT, the fan stop working well. Everytime it spins, it creates an enormous amount of noise. And, I have no way to replace it. I also don't think the warranty still covers it by now..



only their GFX cards I wont buy, but their mobos are good.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 3, 2009)

EVGA, their cards like dieing on me. 7600GS and GTX 260.


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> only their GFX cards I wont buy, but their mobos are good.



Dude.. don't go there, okay! You don't know.. you just don't know!

I've had a Gigabyte FX 5200 ever since the end of 2004. It has gone through the most serious punishment imaginable. It overheated for years. It's been switched and modded, over-volted, under-volted. I replaced the paste on it to show my gratitude towards it a month ago.. and it still works like a charm. God speed, FX 5200.. you've been on my side through the best.


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> EVGA, their cards like dieing on me. 7600GS and GTX 260.



Which proves in some way that it's not the name of the manufacturer that counts. eVGA is not better than Sparkle.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

Weer said:


> Dude.. don't go there, okay! You don't know.. you just don't know!
> 
> I've had a Gigabyte FX 5200 ever since the end of 2004. It has gone through the most serious punishment imaginable. It overheated for years. It's been switched and modded, over-volted, under-volted. I replaced the paste on it to show my gratitude towards it a month ago.. and it still works like a charm. God speed, FX 5200.. you've been on my side through the best.



chill, I only don't like their GFX cards, whats the deal?
I not saying they're sh*t or anything...


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> only their GFX cards I wont buy, but their mobos are good.



read my miiiiind  yeah theirs mobos are all very good althought i have only seen a couple of them


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2009)

why wont you buy their cards hell? Bad experience in the past?


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> chill, I only don't like their GFX cards, whats the deal?
> I not saying they're sh*t or anything...



Sorry.. I just get worked up thinking of Fitty-Two-Ach. *sniff*


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> read my miiiiind  yeah theirs mobos are all very good althought i have only seen a couple of them



yeah, my friend said that gigabyte GFX's coolers are making his cards overheat


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 3, 2009)

Gigabyte have been nothing but GOLD to me ... 

I HAVE had their cards fail -Long after warranty period, but all of those cards had run heavily overclocked most of their lives, so I cant blame Gigabyte at all.


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> read my miiiiind  yeah theirs mobos are all very good althought i have only seen a couple of them



Dude, don't make this into a 'Hate Gigabyte' thread.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 3, 2009)

And yeah - their Mobo's are also DAMN good (Although i have an ASUS right now - also reasonably happy with them)


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 3, 2009)

Some supposed makers of crappy/sub-par graphics cards:
Asus
Gigabyte
MSI


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

From_Nowhere said:


> The makers of crappy/sub-par graphics cards:
> Asus
> Gigabyte
> MSI



Don't forget the other arbitrarily decided upon names!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 3, 2009)

Weer said:


> Dude, don't make this into a 'Hate Gigabyte' thread.



ok np  i only replied to h3ll... and i dont hate them IMO they are just not what im look after...

no more fights are accepted on the thread


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> ok np  i only replied to h3ll... and i dont hate them IMO they are just not what im look after...
> 
> no more fights are accepted on the thread



Dude, you live in Moldova?


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2009)

I have terrible luck with video cards. I had an evga 9800gt die when my cpu and mobo cooked from moving too much voltage to a quad core. I have an xfx 6800xt agp that the cooler died on and I don't have a cooler I can put on it (tried a vf900 and vf700). I had a foxconn 8600gts that just randomly died when I rebooted (I didn't do anything special, just rebooted like any other time). This 7900gt I have has some problems but I knew that when I bought it.

My uncle had 3 msi motherboards die on him in 6 months and my dad had an msi video card that would artifact (pink z-10 in BF2 along with pink and pruple grass and trees)


----------



## aquax (Jul 3, 2009)

XFX the worst for me, bad GTX260 and bad 9800GTX+ ..... unstable on stock clocks


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 3, 2009)

I havent had any bad luck with cards just dieing on me, I always kill my hardware accidentally lol. I've owned mostly Sapphire cards but I took a journey to the Green camp and its been fine for me.

My BFG 8600GTS is a good card but a noisy fan. I can hear it with the side panel closed lol.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 3, 2009)

Weer said:


> Dude, you live in Moldova?



yes


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> yes



How is it?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 3, 2009)

I will never buy a Jetway product again. Complete crap.

I am not completly against HIS or Visiontek but I would probably thing twice about them. I have had to visiontek cards die on me and a HIS card. But the RMA experience was excellent! Fast turn around time and the replacement cards worked fine.



From_Nowhere said:


> The makers of crappy/sub-par graphics cards:
> Asus
> Gigabyte
> MSI



lol I would consider some of those the best ones


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2009)

the only "bad" GPU I owned was a PowerColor 1950PRO. Was just a bad example of a 1950, but I dont hold it against PowerColor.

This topic is touchy as many members will have issues, but 9.9 out of 10 times an RMA can solve most of the issues. I have had many cards from various manufacturers fail, but it is an industry of bleeding edge tech being sent out to the masses. Something is bound to fail here and there.


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2009)

I am a very bad GPU manufacturer. I don't even know where to begin. I have no distributor of silicon, if I were to solder a chip together it would be 12ft by 12ft big and it wouldn't work. It would probably start fire to my house. Don't ever by erocker brand GPU's. :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2009)

if you made one I would buy it and put it on a shelf, just to say I owned a HUGE bit of PC tech.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 3, 2009)

Weer said:


> You're docking the company that owns the majority of the market for something that happened 8 years ago, back in its and the market's infancy? Dude..





yeah - it might've been years ago, but their support system hasn't changed much in my opinion over the years . . . don't know about you, but if you were big into tech during those days, it was a completely different story than how things are now.

it takes A LOT of ballz on a companies part to buy out a competitor, and then just completely drop all product support.

And we weren't even told - not until 3DFX owners started wondering where our new driver updates were . . . or those who called tech support for issues . . . only to find out "we don't support 3DFX products."


Asides, I've had issues with theire tech support over the years (as my father and some buddies have owned green products), and nVidia aren't all that support happy . . . I place them on-par with Creative's support, in-so-far as their quality.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2009)

uh .. there are only two gpu manufacturers .. tsmc and intel (omitting lesser gpus)


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> I am a very bad GPU manufacturer. I don't even know where to begin. I have no distributor of silicon, if I were to solder a chip together it would be 12ft by 12ft big and it wouldn't work. It would probably start fire to my house. Don't ever by erocker brand GPU's. :shadedshu



Now you tell me! I already have a multi-million dollar advertising campaign launched, apaches raining leaflets onto condensed suburban areas, gangs tagging fat burners in two-color throw-ups on railroad tracks, sub-subliminal messages transmitted via Micheal Jackson memorial specials, and my own dish network complete with 700 channels of erocker goodness.

You BETTER have something for when we kidnap the president's dog to bring attention to our efforts.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> uh .. there are only two gpu manufacturers .. tsmc and intel (omitting lesser gpus)



so essentially we are just hating on the middle man...lol


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> uh .. there are only two gpu manufacturers .. tsmc and intel (omitting lesser gpus)



You know.. I think he might have just meant Graphics Card manufacturers, not GPU manufacturers.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2009)

yes thats what he might have meant .. but then most companies that sell branded cards don't even manufacture them either


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 3, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes thats what he might have meant .. but then most companies that sell branded cards don't even manufacture them either



so what are they called then ?


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes thats what he might have meant .. but then most companies that sell branded cards don't even manufacture them either



But all you were saying is that the actual GPU's get made in a single, other place.

I tried to imply the obvious statement from that, that what these manufacturers do is make the cards, not the GPU's.

And you're right. Most manufacturers stick to patented designs. Few make their own, like the Asus 295 MARS.. among others 'non-reference' designs, as they're called.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2009)

hmmm maybe
tsmc, foundry
ati, graphics card company
pc partner, factory
sapphire, add in board partner
ingram micro, distributor
newegg, merchant


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> so what are they called then ?



I think he means more to the point that the PCB isn't manufacturered by them. But, over that, they're called 'Vendors', and they sell the cards. The partnership with them means nVidia can focus solely on making the actual GPU's.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2009)

oh right .. who makes the pcb .. its another external company


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> hmmm maybe
> tsmc, foundry
> ati, graphics card company
> pc partner, factory
> ...



Yup, yup.

TSMC -> ATI/nVidia -> PCB factory -> Vendor/Parter -> Distributer -> Merchant.

The Vendor can, thus, also function, at least to some extent as the PCB/etc. manufacturer, which is where the confusion was directed.


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> oh right .. who makes the pcb .. its another external company



Or, if they're a big enough 'partner', almost rising to the stand of an actual partner, they can have the right to create their own PCB designs, completely from scratch, if they want. They get to make that call. Asus and Sapphire are good examples of those. That status may also be given to the partners that are largest and most lucrative, such as Asus, which sells many other things on top of nVidia/ATI products.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2009)

yes pcb designs, but not the physical pcb


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 3, 2009)

My EVGA 8600 GTS has been working fine for me for a long time.

Don't really dislike any GPU company brands. But if i have to pick one, 'Sparkle' doesn't look so good.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 3, 2009)

point of view .. damn 7600gs bummed out and foxconn and thier damaged 7900gs


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes pcb designs, but not the physical pcb



In technicality, it comes down to the same. They are given the leniency to do as they please. You could say that they are the ones who employ the factory.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 3, 2009)

for me <HiS> is the wors of em all because my Vcard 4870X2 started to get crazy after half month.


----------



## enaher (Jul 3, 2009)

Worst luck with a GPU distributor, Sparkle, everything I've owned from them died, then again might be bad luck, as I've had great luck with well known brands as sapphire and evga and lesser known like ECS and Jetway.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 4, 2009)

Brands I will stay away from for one reason or another ranked in how badly I dislike them...
1. Sapphire- Crap Customer Support from Athlon Micro, their Mainboards seem good though.
They also don't cover HSF removal, BIOS Flashes (even the BIOS issued from Sapphire)... 
2. Diamond- Crap Video BIOS mods they perform caused some issues for some of my older 2600PRO's... (I didn't mod the BIOS, Diamond did and tried blaming it on InfoTek so the cards wouldn't Xfire correctly with other manufacturers 2600's... they would Xfire but performance of the other manufacturers card was 10-15% less than it would be if you had 2 Diamond cards)

---
Just 2 as far as I can tell...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2009)

Asus for me. I have two now but that was after about 4 RMAs. Never again will I buy an Asus. No wonder ATI dropped them as a GPU partner.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Asus for me. I have two now but that was after about 4 RMAs. Never again will I buy an Asus. No wonder ATI dropped them as a GPU partner.



;-)
They are still a partner. ;-)
ASUS has been pretty good on their GPUs for me.
This 0820 HD4850 1st Generation clocks to 750Mhz w/o any mods on the stock cooler.
Its been running over 700Mhz since I got it in September.
Oh and they are honoring any warranty requests on this card despite it being an OEM card.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 4, 2009)

I've had nothing wrong with them.. Their custom coolers are just.. Lame. ASUS 4850 top = cooler sucked and vrm's blew because they didn't have VRM coolers and the dark knight was OK but the stock cooler is better


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I've had nothing wrong with them.. Their custom coolers are just.. Lame. ASUS 4850 top = cooler sucked and vrm's blew because they didn't have VRM coolers and the dark knight was OK but the stock cooler is better



Yep.... but you got a 1st Gen Top.  2nd Gen TOP's use an updated VRM design which runs considerably cooler.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 4, 2009)

My Asus 4870 dark knight is fine.With a bios mod it does 860mhz on the core fine,also i think the cooler is pretty good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a Dark Knight in RMA right now.



Flyordie said:


> ;-)
> They are still a partner. ;-)
> ASUS has been pretty good on their GPUs for me.
> This 0820 HD4850 1st Generation clocks to 750Mhz w/o any mods on the stock cooler.
> ...



I don't think they are still a partner.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 4, 2009)

Whats asus rma like? just in case i need to rma this,the card is only 6mths old.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2009)

Never buy from OCuk...irregardless if the manufacturer


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't really say that I've had a BAD experiance with any card, though I was nearly ready to avoid HIS branded cards until I was told my PSU is the curlpit of my video corruption on reboot.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4cexc/
Thats what my 1st Gen HD4850 does w/o any mods even while playing Crysis Warhead or Crysis Wars.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 4, 2009)

not really sure who I would count as worst gfx card manufacturer, but Msi is the worst value for money manufacturer! period!:shadedshu


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 4, 2009)

Visiontek never answered any of my attempts at getting a card fixed on warranty.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2009)

tigger said:


> Whats asus rma like? just in case i need to rma this,the card is only 6mths old.



They are not to bad. However I can guarantee you will send it back a second time. They will not send you a new one until the third RMA.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No wonder ATI dropped them as a GPU partner.



No they didn't. AMD/ATi and Asus are very close hence why they make the best AMD chipset motherboards. (My opinion but I believe it to be fact) Bummer they messed up on your RMA's, I don't disagree that Asus RMA's can be troublesome sometimes.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 4, 2009)

I had bad luck once with an RMA to Gigabyte.  After two and half months they returned the exact same board.  Nothing had been fixed and it still gave the same errors.

Other than that, I get the cheapest reference design, liquid cool it, and try to destroy it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> No they didn't. AMD/ATi and Asus are very close hence why they make the best AMD chipset motherboards. (My opinion but I believe it to be fact) Bummer they messed up on your RMA's, I don't disagree that Asus RMA's can be troublesome sometimes.



I remember reading here Asus was dropped as a dedicated GPU maker.. Ill find the article.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 4, 2009)

Vodoo broke into the market a long time before NVidia announced the "GPU"

I've only had a Vodoo and Vodoo2, then NVidia (and Damn, I can't recall the first model numbers, last one was a Ti 4600).  First ATI was a 9500 with a soft-mod, 5 or 7 cards later, I'm at a 4870.

For ATI reference PCB's, I don't think there's a big difference...  I've never had a card fail on me or warrantee issue.  Sapphire, Visiontek, Powercolor and a few others.

Not much use, but I'm devoutly ATI unless something really shakes a different direction.h


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here I found this article. There is another one. Ill find it.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here I found this article. There is another one. Ill find it.


Interesting look into the Biz...!

Contracts with MFGs and VA Distributors is where the money is, but they have to produce to stay on board.


----------



## hv43082 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've used both ATI and NVIDIA card since Ti 4200, none has failed me (may be because I don't keep them for too long except for XFX 8800GTX).  But crappiest customer support so far has to be Sapphire.

Sapphire: $50 processing fee for RMA their GPU, outrageous!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jul 4, 2009)

evga. why? support in the us is pretty good, maybe the best but here :shadedshu. A friends 5200 and a 6200 died without reason. he then went to xfx 7600 gt and keeps running till today


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> evga. why? support in the us is pretty good, maybe the best but here :shadedshu. A friends 5200 and a 6200 died without reason. he then went to xfx 7600 gt and keeps running till today



Thats funny. I LOVE EVGA. I wish they made ATI cards.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 4, 2009)

XpertVison 4850's = FAIL


----------



## Altered (Jul 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> I am a very bad GPU manufacturer. I don't even know where to begin. I have no distributor of silicon, if I were to solder a chip together it would be 12ft by 12ft big and it wouldn't work. It would probably start fire to my house. Don't ever by erocker brand GPU's. :shadedshu


I want one but I need a new triple decker full tower to hold it. 

Lets see I used Nvidia and ATI both from pretty much their inception. I have used a multitude of vendors and pretty much had the same results. All the cards worked pretty much as described from the factory. The ones that did have a problem almost always were on the user side.   Only two cards out of close to 30 actually failed on me and both were out of warranty when they did. One was a XFX 6600GT AGP and one was a BFG 6800GT AGP. I have still got a BFG 5200 that is are running right now many years old. So I'm 50/50 with them. I have just not seen any stellar deals on another XFX at the time I was looking to buy to try another. So I am 0/1 with XFX. Other than that I have no grudge against Nvidia or either vendor. 

Being the fact I do like the ATI picture performance and their price at this time I do think Sapphire needs to get off their crap warranty considering their suppose to be a flagship vendor. Not everyone tosses their cards every 2 to 6 months for the next greatest thing.  

VisionTek Lifetime limited 
XFX Lifetime limited
ASUS 3 years limited 
MSI 3 year limited  
DIAMOND 2 years limited
SAPPHIRE 2 years limited


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2009)

Weer said:


> You're docking the company that owns the majority of the market for something that happened 8 years ago, back in its and the market's infancy? Dude..



Sure why not...



Weer said:


> Which proves in some way that it's not the name of the manufacturer that counts. eVGA is not better than Sparkle.



LMAO i bet you that eVGA's support is a 1000 times better than Sparkles.

To the OP,  I've had more issue's with nVidia than i have ever with ATI's. From heatsinks falling off ( back when they used to stick them on with adhesive to over heating parts ( not he GPU or ram ) plus the terrible placement of chips that get dam hot next to the southbridge of the mobo..

Brands with a life time warranty are the only ones that i'll even bother with now. Will not touch companys like Sparkle ( due to past ) and PNY ( all so due to past ).


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

I've had several eVGA cards fail after ~2-3 years, didn't/forgot to register them, called them up, they took them back and sent me BETTER cards than I sent out!!!!  

Sent out an 8600GT and got a 9600GT back!  

Sent out a 8800GTS and got a GTX260 216C back!  

can't complain about that one bit!!!


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 4, 2009)

Leadtek tops my list, after the *ssholes refused to honor their unlimited lifetime warranty when my card died after 2 years. "We don't sell that card anymore" was their response.  No trade-in offer, no partial refund, nothing. I haven't bought any of their products since.


----------



## Duncan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Static~Charge said:


> Leadtek tops my list, after the *ssholes refused to honor their unlimited lifetime warranty when my card died after 2 years. "We don't sell that card anymore" was their response.  No trade-in offer, no partial refund, nothing. I haven't bought any of their products since.



yeah, leadtek was well-known for its crappy after-sales support...


----------



## KainXS (Jul 5, 2009)

Static~Charge said:


> Leadtek tops my list, after the *ssholes refused to honor their unlimited lifetime warranty when my card died after 2 years. "We don't sell that card anymore" was their response.  No trade-in offer, no partial refund, nothing. I haven't bought any of their products since.



dam, that sound like they won to me,

so you bought the card thinking you had a lifetime warranty and they said you only had warranty before the card went EOL, :shadedshu

cause that sounds kinda illegal to me.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 5, 2009)

seagate HDD are crap,they broak very fast atleast for me


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I would NEVER buy a Xpertvision / Palit card EVER again. I owned a X1950 Pro from them and when the thing blew up the fuckers wouldn't RMA it. Nothing to do with them even refusing a RMA, the bastards just never even bothered replying to any of my emails.


----------



## CH@NO (Jul 11, 2009)

9800GT SC from EVGA came dead, so a Zogis 7300GT, other than that I cannot discard any VGA company, almost all uses reference designs with stock cooling, so almost all companies at least at some point they're equal.

Tried Sapphire, Gigabyte, Asus, EVGA, Zogis, MSI, Diamond and Powercolor, all served me well, I suppose the boost that bump a company over than the others are the lifetime warranty like EVGA and XFX offers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2009)

Funny, out of all the Asus stuff I own/owned, I've never tried ther graphics cards lol. I would like to one day.. but I like silent elegence, can't do that with a black PCB and zinging red PCB used on the graphics cards.


----------



## CH@NO (Jul 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Funny, out of all the Asus stuff I own/owned, I've never tried ther graphics cards lol. I would like to one day.. but I like silent elegence, can't do that with a black PCB and zinging red PCB used on the graphics cards.



 I was into that kind of thinking once, trying to buy same colored PCB components.

It's a pain in the ass achieving that, and more here in Mexico that mid/high end hardware is rather difficult to obtain, not many models, so not many options to choose.

In the end I choose performance over "color matching".


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 11, 2009)

I will never buy an MSI product again.  I've had so much trouble with their boards and cards I'll pass everytime.

I will tell you that the majority of most card manufactures will make an extremely good line of some cards, and then complete rubbish for some other cards.  An example I found are the Asus 4800 cards(less the 4890) and the 9600's are just lame, but they pull out all the stops on the GTX200 lineup.  Just my opinion.


----------



## NemesisUK (Jul 11, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Never buy from OCuk...irregardless if the manufacturer



Why? Personally I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I will never buy an MSI product again.  I've had so much trouble with their boards and cards I'll pass everytime.
> 
> I will tell you that the majority of most card manufactures will make an extremely good line of some cards, and then complete rubbish for some other cards.  An example I found are the Asus 4800 cards(less the 4890) and the 9600's are just lame, but they pull out all the stops on the GTX200 lineup.  Just my opinion.



Woah that is crazy to hear. I have never once had a single problem with MSI. I have had their boards since socket A and 478 lol and a few cards.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 11, 2009)

The only companies I have had to RMA were Jetway and foxconn


----------



## hat (Jul 13, 2009)

I dare anyone to find a company that hasn't been mentioned yet


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

lifetime warranty is lifetime of the card, aka how long they sell it for.

Lifetime is NOT as good as a 3 year warranty.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 13, 2009)

depends on the manufacturer, for example, xfx's lifetime warranty is covered even after the card reachs its EOL but I have had palit cards and those duchebags will not rma a card after it does even if its covered by warranty

palit makes good cards but their warranty sucks, and it sucks hard


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 13, 2009)

Love EVGA and there step up program.


----------



## Benno (Jul 18, 2009)

Sapphire because the fan is so damn loud on my 4670!
Other than that I have no complaints against any vendor. I found asus to be really good, although their cards look a little plain.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 18, 2009)

Benno said:


> Sapphire because the fan is so damn loud on my 4670!
> Other than that I have no complaints against any vendor. I found asus to be really good, although their cards look a little plain.



my sapphire 4670 fan is ok maybe a little lout at 100%


----------



## Paintface (Jul 18, 2009)

Never again MSI or POWERCOLOR


Should have stuck with Saphire, flawless since my 9800pro


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 18, 2009)

GeCube just fell off the map... Can't get my HD2600XT RMA'd because they won't respond to e-mails...or phone calls... it just rings and rings...


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jul 18, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> GeCube just fell off the map... Can't get my HD2600XT RMA'd because they won't respond to e-mails...or phone calls... it just rings and rings...



+1 Gecube = fail


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2009)

Trident microsystems their shit sucked.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 18, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> +1 Gecube = fail



GeCube = Discontinued lol.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 18, 2009)

on referense cards it dont matter whose name is in bios!,they are *exactly* the same card!!!!!!!! just letting you know


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> I am a very bad GPU manufacturer. I don't even know where to begin. I have no distributor of silicon, if I were to solder a chip together it would be 12ft by 12ft big and it wouldn't work. It would probably start fire to my house. Don't ever by erocker brand GPU's. :shadedshu



YGPM on that GPU!


----------



## EarlZ (Jul 21, 2009)

I had terrible experience with Asus RMA in my country, I dont blame Asus for it but i try to stay away from their products especially the highend ones since RMA takes more than a month for a turn around.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 21, 2009)

XFX, Power Color. Palit,ECS
I only buy from HIS or SAPPHIRE now it's a reliabilty thing for me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 21, 2009)

+1 on Asus. I've sent my GPU back twice already. The last time it came back was in pieces! Everything was in separate static bags. Now they wont return my phone calls.


----------



## Easo (Jul 21, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> But crappiest customer support so far has to be Sapphire.
> Sapphire: $50 processing fee for RMA their GPU, outrageous!



WHAT? How's that possible... Even in Latvia it would be like O_O


----------



## resutoran (Jul 23, 2009)

Diamond MM.  RMA taking 3 weeks now.. no reply either.


----------

